# Someone moving away.



## jade_andy (Dec 10, 2017)

how do you deal with when someone that you really care for moves out of state?
I'm going thru heartbreak atm, in a big way.
A guy i liked and liked me too is moving it western australia(im in australia, melbourne). he's moving cos he's mum wants to go back home and he's her carer (she has an autoimmune disease), so he has to go with her. Perfect guy too, a FA and a nerd.
Sorry i didn't where to post this, and first time posting on here.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 10, 2017)

jade_andy said:


> how do you deal with when someone that you really care for moves out of state?
> I'm going thru heartbreak atm, in a big way.
> A guy i liked and liked me too is moving it western australia(im in australia, melbourne). he's moving cos he's mum wants to go back home and he's her carer (she has an autoimmune disease), so he has to go with her. Perfect guy too, a FA and a nerd.
> Sorry i didn't where to post this, and first time posting on here.



He may have done you a big favor by letting you know that his mum will always come first. You can try to be online friends. Or find other friends online or off. Life is too short. Hugs


----------



## jade_andy (Dec 13, 2017)

Got everything all sorted. Going to try LDR (long distance relationship), and see how that goes :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 13, 2017)

I have been thru that too and its hard but he wanted to be closer to his kids and grandkids so I understood. 
I had a career and a small business that was starting to really take off so we remain friends even tho' we are 3000 miles apart.


----------



## ecogeek (Jan 1, 2018)

How is everything going with that Jade? I recently moved from Perth to Melbourne! Small world! Do they have any meet ups or anything here? Finding it difficult to make friends outside of work.


----------



## jade_andy (Jan 3, 2018)

ecogeek said:


> How is everything going with that Jade? I recently moved from Perth to Melbourne! Small world! Do they have any meet ups or anything here? Finding it difficult to make friends outside of work.



He's not moving just yet, later in the year he's moving so i still have time to spend with him.
If you have FB there is a friendly BBW group, BBW Melbourne. Usually some meetups. Every few months there is a meet up called attitude, like a BBW/BHM night club thing but all are welcome.


----------



## ecogeek (Jan 15, 2018)

Hell yes. Thank you.


----------

